# BP Forties , Kiwi, Sealion,Bedford Dolphin.



## Nogginthenog

Hi
I was working for Brown & Root ( Eumech) in 77 -79 in the Forties field during the early days of hook up. We used to shuttle from the Kiwi to on whatever platform we were designated. I also remember there was a converted Tanker or Bulker called the Sealion that we used as an accomodation vessel and also a floater accomodation vessel called either the Belford Dolphin or Bedford Dolphin.
Can anyone enlighten me if the Sealion replaced the Kiwi and then the Dolphin replaced the Sealion, can’t remember so far back so clearly now.Anyone know what happened to the Kiwi and Sealion after the Forties.


----------



## DAVELECKIE

The Kiwi was replaced by the Iolair which I was on and this became the ESV in the Forties and had accommodation for all contractors working in the field. The Kiwi went off to Magnus if my memory is correct.


----------



## stevekelly10

DAVELECKIE said:


> The Kiwi was replaced by the Iolair which I was on and this became the ESV in the Forties and had accommodation for all contractors working in the field. The Kiwi went off to Magnus if my memory is correct.


It was and If my memory serves me correct it was renamed Coltair


----------



## mathieson

I was Bosun on the Forties Kiwi 1976-78, remember all the vessels mentioned, was the Sealion a Crane Barge. I believe the Kiwi was sold to the Greeks after the Magnus field.


----------



## Nogginthenog

Mathieson - The Sea Lion was a crane barge, it also had a full pipelay system but it had never been used.


----------



## brooksy

Photo of the Sealion 1


----------



## Simon L

Nogginthenog said:


> Hi
> I was working for Brown & Root ( Eumech) in 77 -79 in the Forties field during the early days of hook up. We used to shuttle from the Kiwi to on whatever platform we were designated. I also remember there was a converted Tanker or Bulker called the Sealion that we used as an accomodation vessel and also a floater accomodation vessel called either the Belford Dolphin or Bedford Dolphin.
> Can anyone enlighten me if the Sealion replaced the Kiwi and then the Dolphin replaced the Sealion, can’t remember so far back so clearly now.Anyone know what happened to the Kiwi and Sealion after the Forties.


Belford Dolphin was a former semi-sub drilling platform that had the derrick removed and had a flat deck for stoarge plus accom in 20' containers probably stacked 3 high. She was alongside Forties Charlie for at least the summer of 1980 as I joined her in April 80 as a helideck roustabout. My last trip should have been in September that year but we didn't fly out as there'd been a fire in one of the accom boxes that had been quite severe and I suspect she was then removed and replaced.


----------

